# Check this site out people!!!!!!!



## blizowman1 (Jan 16, 2012)

ok people im trying to spread the word we got a nice little community of fish lovers at this site and im trying to help them grow..... 
come check it out help us grow

darkstaraquatics.ning.com


----------



## Yamaz (May 13, 2011)

you cant read anything on this site....its poorly made. change the background and the front to something we can read like a solid white background and solid black fonts.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Too graphics driven, too slow, don't see that it's offering anything better or different than the two or three really good major sites I've joined out of the umpteen that are out there. Nor do I join any site that requires me to register before allowing me to browse thru the place to see if it's a good fit to my interests.


----------



## blizowman1 (Jan 16, 2012)

well way to hate. chats where its at keep an open mind guys arent we here to share our joy of fish tanks


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

blizowman1 said:


> well way to hate. chats where its at keep an open mind guys arent we here to share our joy of fish tanks


Constructive criticism. You want the site to grow? Great! But with all the sites available, if you want to grab people you have to give them something interesting and accessible on the first couple of clicks or they'll move on.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

It loaded in less than a second for me, and I can read it just fine, but personaly I am not a fan of black backgrounds either. My biggest complaint is that you cannot view any part of the forum without registering. People like to check things out first. Good luck with the web site. It appears you guys are having a lot of fun with it.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Chat features make it too cliquey for my taste. Is there a mobile version? I do must of my forum browsing on my
iPhone. Probably not I assume. I checked it out and deleted my account soon after. Its the same as as a few others out there. To be honest, everything I need as far as info goes is here in TPT. It's a huge community. If you want to keep a forum just for local people that's cool. Good luck.


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

It's a little too "busy" with the black background and innumerable messages on the front page. I'm also not excited about the fact that I'd have to sign up to access anything. It's the kind of site my teenagers would probably love, but for me, I like things with less movement and easy to read. Good luck!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

It's painful to look at with that background. If you want to grow that site consider making it easier on the eyes. It might be the hottest template available but if people can't take looking at it want good is that?

I don't think chat rooms really work well on most hobby sites. There work better for social sites.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Just looked at it. Agree with what has been said. Super hard to read. Loads too slow. Will never register on a site I can't browse without logging in.


----------



## Allentan97 (Jul 1, 2012)

yes!! haha terry i just saw this after i posted mine. lol


----------

